# Tyrepal TC215 tyre pressure monitoring system.Help me choose



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi everybody.

It has been quite a long time that I was thinking about getting a Tyre pressure monitoring system. After having searched all the european producers, I got interested in the Tyrepal line of products, especially the TC215.

I own a motorhome based on an Iveco TurboDaily chassis, so a twin rear axle.

In the first place, I disregarded the common solution of getting one system with external sensors cap, since it would have implied to install rubber valve tube extensions on the rear wheels (and be able to fix them somewhere on the tyre in order to prevent the sensor to fly away because of the rotation), placing sensors at the end of them, in order to be able to dismount the sensors and inflate the tyre.

So I started looking at the internal sensors solution, which is the most simple and implying less hassle, especially when it comes to inflate the tyre.

But lately I am starting having some second thoughts about it. In fact, since batteries are not replaceable in the internal sensors, this would mean that at the end of their battery life the only solution is to change them, which means driving for a while with one/some sensors off, reach a workshop, have the tyre removed and the sensor changed. And this would also mean that within 5 years I would have to spend other 40-50£ per sensor for six sensors....basically re-buying the whole system.

On the other hand, tyrepal also has a third solution: the flow through sensor. It is showed here:

http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/products/tc-215-heavy-duty-system/tc215-options

Basically it still allows to inflate the tyre, although, especially for the rear external tyres, in case of battery failure/wear out, it would be still necessary to remove the tyre, since it will be placed between the two tyre and locked with the anti-theft system.

My idea is to order one system with two external cap sensors for the front wheels, and four flow through sensor for the rear axle.

My doubt are though:

1) wouldn't they be too heavy and cause damages to the valves? (I don't know their weight, I must ask....
2) being taller than the others, is there the risk that they could interfere with the tyre?

What are your suggestions about that? Is there anyone who has bought these sensors? What would you buy being in my shoes?

Thanks

Maurizio


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would save your money and use the tried and trusted methods.
If if looks flat pump it up.
If you kick it and your toe goes in more 10mm pump it up
If it has been stood a few weeks then check them and pump up as required. :lol: 

Mike


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We looked at this for the trailer and Discovery, 10 wheels rolling when we are on the road.

The one we like is the one developed by Land Rover for trailers, it isn't the cheapest and it also includes a special interior mirrow and reversing camera.

It can cope with a lot of different configurations, but it is really intended to be used for towing. What we liked was the learning capability and the fact that sensors are replaceable.

http://www.landrovertrailair.co.uk/products/

Peter


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
If it was a "Bridger" that came from the inner wheel valve, through the outer wheel for access ?,there is a spring clamp that will fit to the outer wheel,thus holding it VERY secure.
They have never failed me,despite mega speed warping in a lorry,sometimes on sites,mud coming out of the wheel holes.(That was at a slightly lower speed of course  
hulltramper


----------



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

MikeCo said:


> I would save your money and use the tried and trusted methods.
> If if looks flat pump it up.
> If you kick it and your toe goes in more 10mm pump it up
> If it has been stood a few weeks then check them and pump up as required. :lol:
> ...


This because you've never seen what happens when a tyre explodes or suddently flatten while driving. The point is not monitoring the pressure when you can actually see the tyre (in fact these systems work only while driving) but be advised if something happen while you are on the run. Plus, the average weight of my RV is around 4,2 ton and I have two small children on board I don't want to put at risk. Therefore, I think they will be money well spent


----------



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

listerdiesel said:


> We looked at this for the trailer and Discovery, 10 wheels rolling when we are on the road.
> 
> The one we like is the one developed by Land Rover for trailers, it isn't the cheapest and it also includes a special interior mirrow and reversing camera.
> 
> ...


Thank you but I don't see much difference with the tyrepal one, apart from the fact that it cost almost the double. But it is interesting.....


----------



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

hulltramper said:


> Hi.
> If it was a "Bridger" that came from the inner wheel valve, through the outer wheel for access ?,there is a spring clamp that will fit to the outer wheel,thus holding it VERY secure.
> They have never failed me,despite mega speed warping in a lorry,sometimes on sites,mud coming out of the wheel holes.(That was at a slightly lower speed of course
> hulltramper


I know these clamps....but still you must have a "bridger" that is under pressure and is usually made of rubber, and I personally know a lot of people who experienced break up of this component with the consequent immediate flattening of the tyre.

It is a good solution I think I will adopt in case the flow through does not convince me


----------



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

By the way....

1) sorry for my english, I know it is far from perfect. I hope you're still able to understand what I try to say

2) so, for you these "flow through" sensors are not a viable solution?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

maomig said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > I would save your money and use the tried and trusted methods.
> ...


They will do you no good in the event of a sudden blowout so I would check the tyres on a regular basis and put the money into buying good tyres on a more regular basis.
But as it's your money you can choose which is the best option.

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There have been other threads on TPMS. If you do a search you may find them but as I recall there were no adverse comments about them.

I also have an IVECO chassis with the twin rear wheel axle and have fitted the TC215 system but without the flow through valves. I think you are right to be concerned about the weight of the valve plus sensor and I would not bother with them.

I have been running with my system since March and have had no problems at all with the rear 4 sensors which fit nicely in the recess of the outside wheel but I am experiencing problems with the front wheel sensors which when fitted protrude beyond the face of the tyre and are consequently very exposed to the elements and I have been having problems with water getting into the sensor. I thought it might be poor rubber seals but I am beginning to doubt even this. I have spoken to TyrePal about this and they have sent me a shed load of replacement seals. I have changed them but cannot see this will make any difference. I am also going to put some PFTE tape on the threads to improve the seal further and hope this works but I have yet to find out.

Even if the ingress of water is solved, road dirt and grim does jam up the anti theft mechanism on the exposed front sensors making it easy for them to be removed without using the removal tool. I don't see any solution to this problem. 

One solution might be to run with external sensors at the rear and internal on the front or just don't bother with front sensors after all it is deflation of one of the four rear tyres which is the real worry.

Oh by the way, some insurance companies are offering discounts if you fit these systems.
peedee


----------



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

peedee said:


> I have been running with my system since March and have had no problems at all with the rear 4 sensors which fit nicely in the recess of the outside wheel
> 
> One solution might be to run with external sensors at the rear and internal on the front or just don't bother with front sensors after all it is deflation of one of the four rear tyres which is the real worry.
> 
> peedee


Ok, thank you for your reply. How have you fit the sensors on the internal rear tyres? have you used any valve extension? If I understood correctly, on the rear external tyres actually you are not able to inflate them without taking the sensors off, which due to the anti-theft system it make it impossible.....right?

From what you say internal sensors for the front wheel seems the best solution in the end....although in Italy there's plenty of people using these kind of sensors and sure they experienced problems with dirt but not at this level.....

Going back to the external vs flow through the specs of the two are the following:

External:

29,5 mm x 29,5 mm
weight: 19 grams

Flow through:

52 mm x 26 x 23,5 mm
weight: 23 grams

so, we're talking about additional 22 mm in height, but no need to install extensions to inflate the tyres, and 4 grams in weight. Does it make that big difference, in your experience/opinion?


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
The bridgers we used,were metal,never gave in,still got one in the tool box !.
Old Boy Scout...Be prepared :lol: .
Only trouble is,i have to find a vehicle to fit it to,"Thinks !". Fit a double wheel on a barrow.........

"I AM BEHIND YOU !" Well it is Panto season :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

*TyrePal TA22X*

Hi,
I have the above on my 6 wheel twin rear Fleetwood. I have inner wheel extensions (bought seperately), works fine About £250, well worth the piece of mind.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

maomig said:


> Ok, thank you for your reply. How have you fit the sensors on the internal rear tyres? have you used any valve extension? If I understood correctly, on the rear external tyres actually you are not able to inflate them without taking the sensors off, which due to the anti-theft system it make it impossible.....right?


I would have thought the inner rear tyres would have already been fitted with extensions otherwise how do you inflate them. Perhaps mine were fitted by the converter. I have had no problem just screwing them on the valve with the supplied tool. To inflate I just remove them again with the supplied tool.



maomig said:


> From what you say internal sensors for the front wheel seems the best solution in the end....although in Italy there's plenty of people using these kind of sensors and sure they experienced problems with dirt but not at this level.....
> 
> Going back to the external vs flow through the specs of the two are the following:
> 
> ...


I only have the 19gms sensors fitted. I would think you could fit them to the rear tyres without any problem but they might effect wheel balance on the front.
peedee


----------



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

Having a better look to the valves, flow through is useless, it still prevents rear tyres to be inflated, since it simply heighten the access point making inflating them almost impossible.

So, I think that external sensors with bridgers is the only option.....


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I notice looking at the latest information on the TC215B that the design of the sensors is different to mine. The sensor now has locking grub screws as per the picture rather than a locking ring. There was clearly something wrong with the design. Perhaps I am not the only one to have trouble with sensors like I have?

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Maurizio,
I hope you had success with searching via google and found what you wanted. Here are the pictures I promised in my PM. I hope they are clear enough.

The bracket holding the end of the valve extension is held in position by an extra nut on the wheel bolt which also holds a hub cap on.

peedee


----------



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

peedee said:


> Maurizio,
> I hope you had success with searching via google and found what you wanted. Here are the pictures I promised in my PM. I hope they are clear enough.
> 
> The bracket holding the end of the valve extension is held in position by an extra nut on the wheel bolt which also holds a hub cap on.
> ...


Sorry for the delay.....I see your setup is completely different from mine. I have standard iron wheels and the only way to hold the extensions is with a clamp screwed on one of the wheel openings, which are bigger than yours and also positioned closer to the wheel center. I will post some pictures too....

But those are new wheels or just a cover?

thanks


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi moamig

Like you I am thinking about fitting tyre pressure indicators, I think that it is more important on a vehicle with double rear wheels as one tyre loosing pressure puts all the load onto the other tyre and can then cause problems with both tyres and I certainly on carry one spare.

I have wheel trims fitted that are a flat stainless steel disc on the rear and a protruding or convex trim on the front, the valves for filling are fastened into and come through the wheel trim with extension pipes so both rear tyres can be inflated easily.

I am worried that the simple pressure transducer caps may stick out too far from the wheel trims so I was also thinking about the flow through sensor I would propose to fit the sensor for the inside wheel in the middle of a rubber extension pipe (actually two pipes) and fasten it to a bracket inside the outer wheel and then the pipe out through the wheel trim to allow filling.

I hope that this description makes sense to you.

Martin


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

maomig said:


> Sorry for the delay.....I see your setup is completely different from mine. I have standard iron wheels and the only way to hold the extensions is with a clamp screwed on one of the wheel openings, which are bigger than yours and also positioned closer to the wheel center. I will post some pictures too....
> 
> But those are new wheels or just a cover?
> 
> thanks


Yes they are covers.
peedee


----------

